

Show HN: Play 20 Back, the Music Videos being aired exactly 20 years ago - cutcss
http://www.play20back.com/

======
cutcss
Hi guys, I'm the creator of this. It is just a little experiment about doing
some sort of 'ongoing nostalgia'. That means right now it is airing videos
from December 1994, and the idea is that it will keep advancing that way (e.g.
next month it will show videos from January 1995).

If you have any feedback or questions about it feel free to post them here.

~~~
geekrax
I guess the videos are manually collected, right?

~~~
cutcss
The billboard magazine archive has some historical account of the most played
videos (of some weeks not all), so I'm mostly extracting the video names from
there; finding the video on YouTube is also automated but that last part does
need some human supervision. So I guess you could say is done pseudo-manually.

------
theseanz
Dec 94 == freshman year of high school for me. This is definitely going to be
a nostalgiafest.

